# When to soak?



## Charlotte (Mar 15, 2010)

Lickity spent her first full day outside today from hibernating. Just soaking up sun, no interest in food yet. I expect her to be out for good at this point--all this week is supposed to be warm. 
When should I give her a soak/drink? ASAP? Wait a couple of days??
Thanks!
-C.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2010)

I say early and often, but I always make the first few after hibernation shallower than normal and just room temp.


----------



## bettinge (Mar 16, 2010)

They say drinking after hibernation is more important than eating. Helps flush toxins from their system. As roachman says, early and often!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine will not drink when I put them in water. I have to run the hose and then they put their heads down and drink. You can also turn on the sprinklers. Hearing the "rain" triggers them to get a drink. If yours doesn't take a drink from soaking, try this method. Good luck!


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 16, 2010)

Last year, mine went into sprinkler voluntarily....and then she really seemed to have come alive.
Maybe you can play w/water?


----------



## Shelly (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine are too stupid to drink. They almost never drink, maybe 2-3 times a year.


----------



## MadLoca (Apr 12, 2010)

My DT drank water right when he woke up and as soon as i put him in a bowl 2 soak he was in there for about 5mins or soo......he love it!!!

Then he ate right after, walked the yard, then layed in the sun =)


----------



## Candy (Apr 12, 2010)

Fernando drank the other day when I was watering the yard. I made a puddle like Yvonne had told me to do and he went right over and put his head down in the water and stayed there for the longest time. Of course I had to keep going back and filling it back up again.  They kind of remind me of Camels the way they drink.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2010)

My CDT will not drink from a container and soaks are useless for me, he only drinks when I water my yard, but they say a good soak is usually good for a tortoise that just came out of hibernation.


----------

